# Poli's Beautiful Twins!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Poli started contractions at about 6am and FINALLY popped them out at 11!! 

The first one out was a buck. He had a leg back, so poor Poli had quite the experience getting her first kid out!! We have named him " Crossroads Justified" and he weighed in at 9lbs 4 oz.  It looks like he has a few black spots on him... Poli does come from spotted lines. Justified has a lot of white on him.  So handsome!! 

2 minutes after brother came sister. Poli hardly pushed. She just slid right out! She weighed in at 9lbs 2oz! She has 2 white feet and a little white stripe on her belly. Her name will be "Crossroads Liberty Belle". 

GOOD JOB POLI!!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

They are amazing  are they mr. Rich's kids?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Nope. they're by Teflon.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm loving the one white leg soo cool looking!! Adorable names too love those kids!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awww very cute kiddos.
their markings are beautiful.

So happy for you!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Finaly, congratulations!! They are absolutely beautiful


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol Teflon he should've been a nonstick baby then hehe


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

They are so cute!! I still can't believe how big they are!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Are you going to be having any kids from mr rich soon? 
I would like to purchase a doeling if you are willing to part with one


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww, so cute! They are HUGE! Are they going to be for sale?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I am in LOVE! and your sure there is no chance you wanna ship the red doe to Texas after weaning right?? I am sure she would be VERY happy here!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Why couldn't Chanel give me some color like that! They look just like her! Maybe they were both in on it just to make me mad! lol 

They are just gorgeous! Soo happy for you
Well not really I am more jealous but Happy too!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Aw they are so cute. And huge. Ok now who's next?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

lazykranch said:


> Aw they are so cute. And huge. Ok now who's next?


I HOPE it's my Anabelle. She's been fooling me for days!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all! We are THRILLED with them!!! They are getting prettier and prettier each minute... 

The buck will be for sale... but he is already sold! Most likely anyway. There are two people who wanted a buck from Poli. I still need to contact them... 

We will most likely keep Liberty.  Unless Cosmo and Star have girls that are outstanding.  

More pictures!!! Don't you just love them??? 

The buck has blackish spots all over him! You can see the one by his eye... 

Nava Boers: We will have Rich kids arriving in December hopefully.  We will probably have both bucks and does available.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Star's next, followed by Cosmo! They could go anytime now.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome  fullbloods of course. Right?


----------



## lacylou1 (Feb 6, 2013)

At last! They are beautiful and so worth the wait! Congratulations.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!! They are well worth the wait! Although it would have been nicer if there weren't any dangly parts between his legs!!  

Actually, Poli is our only fullblood doe. Cosmo, Addy and Diamond will have high % purebreds and Star's will be 88%.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are stunning!


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats Poli! Your babies are beautiful! You sure made your momma wait long enough for them!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are so beautiful. It looks like the little girl has some mute spots on her too?? Congratulations.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Love em even more!!!!! Thanks for the pics I am in the barn staring at Chanel's wishing they were colored! Lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Atlast!!!!!!!! Sooooo cuteee i cant wate for mine to get hear! !!!!!:gurrrrr:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pic#6 needs to be framed! That's a wonderful shot!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats to Poli and Victoria and Teflon too 
OMG they are freakin huge !!!!!!! 
No wonder Poli was walking around screaming , sheesh , poor , poor Poli 

Is Poli OK ? That poor thing passing those gigantic gorgeous babies !!
They are simply stunning Victoria :hug: Definitely worth the wait 


Amber , Your babies are stunning as well , dont you dare wish for anything
different about them , they are gorgeous !!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all so much! It's about time they got here.  So adorable! They are sleeping now and Poli just passed the afterbirth. 

Thanks Laura! Poli is doing very well and is a great momma! I felt so bad when we pulled the buck out. She was yelling so loud.  I thought for sure it was going to be a 20lb single! That babe would not budge for the longest time!! 

I agree Amber! Chanel's kids are stunning too!  

Lots and lots more pics to come as they grow!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im glad to here Miss Poli is doing OK 
Its like Ive known her forever , lolol
Well done with the buckling Victoria , you helped Poli tremendously !!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are gorgeous babies ...love, love, love them!! Worth the wait, I say


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some more pics...Just can't resist! 

In the pics you can see that the buckling has two BLACK spots on his head; one above his eye, and one by his nose. He also has several darker brown spots on his shoulders as well as other parts of his body. I think it is really neat coloring. Both Teflon and Poli come from spotted lines, so I wonder if this guy has the potential of throwing spots??


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awww - they are just beautiful.
I thought I saw faint spots on the girl too but then the latest side pic I'm not so sure. It looked more like shadowing.


Doesn't matter cuz they are pretty


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ya. I think she was still a little wet in the first pics, so it looked like she had some little spots. She doesn't have any spots on her. I wish the colors were switched!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Im glad to here Miss Poli is doing OK
> Its like Ive known her forever , lolol
> Well done with the buckling Victoria , you helped Poli tremendously !!


Well it's been 11 years hasn't it?! :ROFL:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Love love love these two! Now I'm super excited for Cosmo!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

They are super super adorable I just want to cuddle them!!!! Congrats to both you and Poli!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks all! We have spent nearly the whole day with the kids( except for a short nap!!) and have been snuggling them both!! They are SOOO cute and friendly!! When you wait so long for something and it is FINALLY here, you gotta take full advantage of being with it!! 

Alrighty Cosmo and Star! We're ready to see you dappled and paint does now!! We're ready when you are!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks all! We have spent nearly the whole day with the kids( except for a short nap!!) and have been snuggling them both!! They are SOOO cute and friendly!! When you wait so long for something and it is FINALLY here, you gotta take full advantage of being with it!!
> 
> Alrighty Cosmo and Star! We're ready to see you dappled and paint does now!! We're ready when you are!!


Please tell me we are starting a thread for the next one. It helps me get by while I'm miserably waiting for Cookie to do something.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How about some more pics???  BTW there is another countdown thread for Cosmo and Star that we started a couple days ago. It has gotten a little neglected because I have been so focused on Poli this last week.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!! Those are some chunky kids : )


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

They're absolutely beautiful!! Congratulations! I'm so glad Poli finally gave them up lol.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay just played catch up had to drive to pick up a couple new goats this evening. 

These two babies of your are adorable! I can not wait to watch the doe grow up and see how she turns out she is just stunning! And so is the boy but I know your not keeping him so I can not get attached. I do the same with most of the little boys born herd too. Lol

I absolutely love all of the pics! Chanel will not let me hold hers for that long. She will bite me if I hold them for too long! And she bites HARD!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Really ? Chanel will bite you ! WOW , I hope my girls dont bite
me 

Amber those girls of yours are adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Victoria , which baby is the doe ? I missed that post and with the 
thousands of posts on this thread , I really dont want to go back 
and read them all , lolol

They are both gorgeous !! I love the all brown or mostly brown one 
The other is so dark , gorgeous , love it


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Laura, the doe is the mostly brown one!!  She is so adorable!! 

Wow Amber! I guess that means Chanel is a really, really good mom!! Poli was kind of freaking out when we tried to hold her babies tonight. Hopefully she wont mind for too long though as we are going to be holding them all the time!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Star looks really close all of a sudden! We were so busy with Poli's kids we didn't look at her all day! I put an update and new pics in Cosmo and Star's thread...


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats! She FINALLY popped! Yay!!!!
I bet she (and you) are SO proud!
GORGEOUS babies!!!! 

(Did I ever mention how pretty the Mama is too?) Yes, I was watching the other post!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! We are sooo happy with them!!! I can't wait to see how they grow out!

It looks like we will have some more pretty babies soon! Cosmo is in early labor!! You can "watch" her progress on her thread called Star and Cosmo's Countdown


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More pictures of Liberty and Justified.  They are just darling!!  You can never have too many pictures... right??


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow he has dark spots all over him. That's cool. They are adorable. I just hope someday soon mine has hers. Ugh


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just put new pics of them in photogenic! You *have* to go see them! I let them out for a few minutes today and got some pretty good pics.


----------

